# Raw files and Elements 9



## laxdude0589 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got my new nikon d3100. I was taking pictures in raw(nef) + jpeg fine and then just raw. I noticed that when i take pictures in raw plus fine and i open up the file it opens up two sets of photos, one in raw, one in jpeg. do i really want this? if i just want raw, and no jpeg files, then i just select raw only? my other problem is that in elements 9 organizer, as i view my raw files, especially large and close up, it is very slow going from one picture to the next. how do i solve this problem? until then, i think im just doing jpeg fine. what is the best file type to use for my photos?

thank you for the help, i know, a couple of questions.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2011)

> it opens up two sets of photos, one in raw, one in jpeg


That's why RAW+JPEG does.  It records the same photo in both formats...so you get two files for every photo you take.

I personally don't think that this is necessary.  You can turn a RAW file into a JPEG pretty easily, so if you are shooting RAW, the JPEG just takes up more space.  
But, as you are finding, RAW files are rather large (and JPEG files are small in comparison)....so if time is an issue, it may be advantageous to have the JPEG files...but that is the only reason I can think of to choose RAW+Jpeg.



> my other problem is that in elements 9 organizer, as i view my raw files, especially large and close up, it is very slow going from one picture to the next. how do i solve this problem?


Buy a more powerful computer, or at least add more RAM to your current model.  



> what is the best file type to use for my photos?


RAW is the 'best' format for recording digital photos...but it may not be the most convenient format for everyone.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2011)

laxdude0589 said:


> what is the best file type to use for my photos?


That depends how you will use them. If you don't want to compromise image quality, shoot Raw. If you want convenience, shoot JPEG.

You bought a camera that has a 14.2 MP image sensor.  The image sensor records 4096 gradations of color (12-bit color depth) in each of 3 color channels - Red, Green, and Blue. That is what a Raw image data file is, and it's all the image data the image sensor recorded. Plus the Raw file is essentially unedited and has to be finished outside the camera using any of several Raw converters.

JPEG is a lossy, compressed, file type that only has 256 gradations of color (8-bit color depth) in each of 3 color channels - Red, Green, and Blue. JPEG is edited and finished right in the camera, but it is not edited or finished by you. That editing and finishing is done based on Nikon EXPEED image processor programming a committee of Nikon camera software engineers decided was appropriate.

In short, Raw image data files ultimately can provide very much better image quality than can JPEG files.

I agree with Mike, the slowness of the Elements 9 Organizer is a issue with your computer hardware, not Elements 9.

Don't forget to appropriately use the shift key when you type. It makes your posts more readable.


----------

